# More Attachment and PM Storage



## Frederik Magle

I have just increased four-fold the total amount of attachments and doubled the amount of private messages available to members with 100 or more posts.

All members - regardless of post-count - can still upload a total of 25 MB attachments and store up to 500 private messages like before.

But when you reach 100 posts your account will automatically be upgraded (within 30 minutes after posting), increasing your maximum storage to:

*100 MB of attachments in total* (max. 18 MB per attachment).
*1000 private messages.*

I've also increased the maximum size for the individual attachments on certain file-types up to 18 MB.

Enjoy! 

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## emiellucifuge

Nice!
Thank you!


----------



## sospiro

You do look after us very well!

Thank you.


----------



## Frederik Magle

You are very welcome, emiellucifuge and sospiro.


----------



## Conor71

Thank you Frederik, much appreciated! .


----------

